# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  EVE-Online

## Aberrix

Has anyone gotten EVE-Online to work sucessfully/good?

Did you use Cross Over, Codega or Wine?

I am thinking of purchasing Cross Over so I can use Quicken (the one app that kept me using Windows for the past 2 years) and also MS Office stuff (if need be).

I don't like the whole monthly fee of Codega and would like to know if anyone has gotten EVE to work on Cross Over or Wine. If I have to pay i'd rather pay once, up front and be done with it...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## haxer

isnt there any installer to linux in eves webpage?

----------


## Aberrix

> isnt there any installer to linux in eves webpage?


no.

(?)

----------


## haxer

Hmm ...  try to google it on www.google.com/linux search for eve online+install or eve+install or eve+how to install  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

What I heard is that the developers of EVE is in close contact with the guys on Transgaming. So EVE is working pretty well on Cedega.

----------


## Frazer

At the momoent iv found eve on Cedega to be pretty un playable.
In windows i can run full settings high fps, Ubuntu lowest settings fps of 10 or lower and a freeze/crash when a lot of things happen at once.  Since I like my pvp there is no way I can play eve on Linux so i just dual boot for eve/battlefield 2 and back for most other things.  playing eve in linux feels like  :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:  ] Has anyone had it running at a playable speed? any tips to help me get it running faster?

----------


## haxer

Hmmm.. i looked at wine hq and they sayd it would be playable on wine?  :Confused:

----------


## Frazer

I had to reinstall everything cause of a dead hard drive.  clean install of Ubuntu (dapper) just got my drivers and then cedega(updated to latest version).  I downloaded the newest install files for eve.  Then it just worked  :Very Happy: .  I dont know if getting the latests eve client and not updating from an older one made the difference but I now get a playable fps even with a litle bit of AA.

My system is 

AMD 3200 32 bit
Nvidia 6800 GS (AGP)
and a gig of ram

----------


## handy

The biggest can of worms with computers, is the variables...

ALL OF THEM...  :KDE Star:  

It is what turns computers into worm farms.

----------


## Aberrix

I decided to bite the bullet and try cedega (3 month subscription).

However, I couldn't get it working and am pretty frustrated to say that least.

I have the latest version of the EVE client.
I got it to install with no problems.

however I get the splash screen... then nothing? wtf?

when I run the system tests I get a fail on the opengl, again... wtf?

I have the latest nvidia drivers and everything else (video-related) runs absolutely flawless! (I <3 beryl). I've tried 'turning off' beryl... no luck either.

I tried searching on the transgaming forums but found little help, except that someone stated the latest nvidia drivers cause the game to crash on start up?

can anyone help? thanks in advance...

(link for myself to check out later...)

----------


## OffHand

> I tried searching on the transgaming forums but found little help, except that someone stated the latest nvidia drivers cause the game to crash on start up?


Did you try that? Changing drivers?

----------


## handy

You may find *post 37* of this thread helpful.

I would send _CaseyJP_ a Private Message or Email & ask for a copy of his _Cedega settings_?

It is certainly in his interest to help you I would think...

----------


## Aberrix

this actually worked for me. But I am wondering if there's a better way?

----------


## handy

> this actually worked for me. But I am wondering if there's a better way?


Did you try CaseyJP?

----------


## Aberrix

I've done some research and the problem appears to be with me running beryl/xgl. Apparently the new Nvidia drivers and 9XXX cards will *hopefully* fix the problem and be able to run OpenGL apps natively in xgl...

----------


## handy

Have you looked at the *How-To* for playing games on *compiz/xgl*?

----------


## Aberrix

> Have you looked at the *How-To* for playing games on *compiz/xgl*?





> this actually worked for me. But I am wondering if there's a better way?


yes  :Wink:  and that method does work. I was just wondering if there was another way, but like I said after some research it appears to be a limitation right now because of how new beryl/compiz are, I hear that the new Nvidia drivers and the 9XXX cards will be able to run XGL (compiz/beryl) *AND* be able to play open GL games concurrently.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Aye. Just installed Edgy today. Added beryl + nvidia driver 9xxx and I can still play openGL games  :KDE Star:

----------


## Aberrix

> Aye. Just installed Edgy today. Added beryl + nvidia driver 9xxx and I can still play openGL games


you bastard!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## handy

> yes  and that method does work. I was just wondering if there was another way, but like I said after some research it appears to be a limitation right now because of how new beryl/compiz are, I hear that the new Nvidia drivers and the 9XXX cards will be able to run XGL (compiz/beryl) *AND* be able to play open GL games concurrently.


 :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Aberrix

> Aye. Just installed Edgy today. Added beryl + nvidia driver 9xxx and I can still play openGL games


So... since 'Edgy' *is* 6.10 and that'll be coming out soon (official release) does that mean there is hope for the rest of us?

also, how/where exactly did you get the 9XXX drivers? and what card are you using? (model)

Which guide (if any) did you use to set up Beryl,etc?

Thanks in advance, I am very jeleous  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Aberrix

After some more research is appears as though it works on Edgy because Edgy ships with xorg 7.1 which support aiglx built in, that along with the 9xxx nvidia beta drivers will allow you to use OpenGL while still in beryl...

(this one seems like it would be the 'how-to' to follow?)

----------


## Perfect Storm

Here's the guide I followed - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851

----------


## Aberrix

I installed Edgy Saturday morning, got beryl up and running with the nvidia beta drivers...

WOW! this is exactly what I've been waiting for! Steam works perfect for me under wine also. I haven't tried EVE yet but overall gaming in Edgy w/ beryl now is how it should be!

----------


## NateSk87

i have the same problem. i see the nice little splash screen. then.... nothing. hmmm. i would love any bit of advice. i am pretty dumb so that is probably what it it but any help. thanks

----------


## graabein

> i have the same problem. i see the nice little splash screen. then.... nothing. hmmm. i would love any bit of advice. i am pretty dumb so that is probably what it it but any help. thanks


Hi, are you running EVE with Cedega? Have you tried the forums?

----------


## wishyjr

if your still trying to play eve on linux there is now a NATIVE CLIENT available form the eve online website.

----------


## snoguy986

> I decided to bite the bullet and try cedega (3 month subscription).
> 
> However, I couldn't get it working and am pretty frustrated to say that least.
> 
> I have the latest version of the EVE client.
> I got it to install with no problems.
> 
> however I get the splash screen... then nothing? wtf?
> 
> ...



I'm having the same issue.  The splash screen appears, then it disappears and it just sits there.  I ran diagnostic tests and OpenGL fails everytime.  I'm running an ATI card but I'm not sure that makes a difference.

Any ideas?

----------


## buntunub

> I'm having the same issue.  The splash screen appears, then it disappears and it just sits there.  I ran diagnostic tests and OpenGL fails everytime.  I'm running an ATI card but I'm not sure that makes a difference.
> 
> Any ideas?


Of course it makes a difference. Grab Envy and install the latest ATi driver for your card (Envy should do this for you automatically). Make sure you first UNINSTALL the driver your currently using (also with Envy). After thats all done and the reboots that go with it, open a Terminal and $glxinfo | grep direct. That should come back with DirectRendering YES, or something along those lines. Run the TG System Tests again, and all should be well.

----------


## AlthosSilverwing

Ok, ive downloaded the newest Ubuntu Based Eve-Online Client, got it completely installed just fine, it updated itself with the newest updates it needed, including all nvidia drivers and 9xxx drivers. i know cause i was bored and watched it through the enitre process( i have no friends) annnyways.... 

It seems to load, then when it gets to the welcome screen, everything is blank, no actual graphics show up, i can hear the standard music but otherwise nothing shows up, nothing is selectable, no mouse pointer, nothing.

Anyone got any ideas? Cause i havent really played around with Ubuntu much, friend of mine loaned me her old laptop that has it till i get my new hardware in the snailmail from newegg (last computer went post toasty because of the freakish weather out here on the west coast, stupid power surges)

Thanks for any help that you can offer.

Althos

----------


## handy

If you only see a black box instead of a login screen make sure you have the MS ariel.ttf installed.  If not you will have to install the MS TTF fonts pack, which should be in the repo's in Ubuntu.

----------


## 0bso

> It seems to load, then when it gets to the welcome screen, everything is blank, no actual graphics show up, i can hear the standard music but otherwise nothing shows up, nothing is selectable, no mouse pointer, nothing.


Check to make sure your video card is compatible first http://support.eve-online.com/Pages/...icle.aspx?id=5 . When I've run into similar problems with blank/garbled login screens this was the case.



Mine starts up and plays fine but my mouse pointer is just a random square of different colored dots. It still plays ok once you figure out where the tip of the pointer is but it's prety annoying. Also is there any way to set it to windowed mode? It won't let me in the in-game options.

----------


## Zarek1

I installed EVE a few days ago.  Here you can find all the info you need to get it running.  Follow all the steps in the guide.  

The client you download from the EVE web page is ment for Cedega.  Performance in Cedega is some-what lacking.  I recommend running wine.

BTW -- The garbled screens may be from not having arial.ttf in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/.   That file must be there.

----------

